# Termite Tenting



## DaGoomba (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I am in escrow to buy a house and it will be tented for termites next week (before we move in). I am a little worried about the health risks associated with any chemicals left behind in the wood etc. (since I have an 18 month old). We plan on hiring a cleaning service to wash the walls and surfaces and we also plan on allowing two weeks after the tenting takes place to move in as well. Is there anything else I should do before we move in? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Before the tent can come down men in plastic suit will go in with electronic sniffers that will determine if any residual chemical is left

If there is the tent can not come down

In other words when the tent comes down there is no more protection or chemical left over on surfaces

If it gives you peace of mind to have the walls washed by all means do, it can't hurt


----------



## porschedude996T (Oct 26, 2007)

DaGoomba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in escrow to buy a house and it will be tented for termites next week (before we move in). I am a little worried about the health risks associated with any chemicals left behind in the wood etc. (since I have an 18 month old). We plan on hiring a cleaning service to wash the walls and surfaces and we also plan on allowing two weeks after the tenting takes place to move in as well. Is there anything else I should do before we move in? Thanks for any info.


The tent holds in the gas. When the tent is gone and the building is aired out, there is no residual chemical. If you were living in the house and had food, they request you double bag food with special bags they provide. Anything that is soft can retain the gas for a little while. They suggest removing bedding pillows and want you to remove mattess covers on the kids beds.

Pretty standard stuff. Hope this helps, Keith


----------

